# Center Piece



## Matty_808 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey everyone

hmm as u can c in my pics i hate a nice piece of driftwood im gonna be keeping but for the pirate ship id like a piece somehting tall and that has caves but i cant seem to find anything....are there any ideas or places online anyone knows of that i can take a look...thx


if any other suggestions for a center piece feel free to tell me a few[/code]


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you check out all the LFS's in your area? I'm sure that one of them have GOT to carry some type of driftwood.


----------



## Matty_808 (Jun 14, 2007)

yea iv checked....i have a nice piece of driftwood but im looking more for a tall wit caves maybe i tall skinny rock centerpiece of something
i have a 40 gallon tank so u can imagine the room i have to work with u know....if not look at my pics....i did a bit of a clean up so its not as crowded with stuff as it looks liek in the pics alot more open now




ill probably go tomorow to take a look while i grab some maintaiance stuff for my filter...hmmm i have ideas but u can never find the things u want exaclty u kno......lol it bugs me


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Would you be able to grow java moss or anything like that? That way you could build whatever you wanted, then just let that stuff grow over it and cover the joints.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

We'll find some good stuff tonight hopefully.


----------

